# tesco vouchers



## The-Cookies

hi, can not see it on tesco site so can anyone tell me how long are the vouchers for the tunnel valid for.

John


----------



## H1-GBV

I think you can use them for 6 months from the issue date, to book a trip upto 12 months from the booking date.

Remember, you can only book a trip FROM UK ie single to France or return to and from France.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## Zozzer

H1-GBV said:


> I think you can use them for 6 months from the issue date, to book a trip upto 12 months from the booking date.
> 
> Remember, you can only book a trip FROM UK ie single to France or return to and from France.
> 
> Enjoy - Gordon


Because of this, we've had to make a return booking even though we will only be using the return portion of the journey as our outward journey is via Harwich - Esbjerg.

However at the weekend I was talking to my brother who has said to be carefull as if the outward journey (Folkstone - Calais) is not activated, it may invalidate the return journey.

Has anyone ever come across this. ?


----------



## peejay

The-Cookies said:


> hi, can not see it on tesco site so can anyone tell me how long are the vouchers for the tunnel valid for.
> 
> John


As Gordon said, 6 Months, it's all >here<

Pete


----------



## Zozzer

Zozzer said:


> H1-GBV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can use them for 6 months from the issue date, to book a trip upto 12 months from the booking date.
> 
> Remember, you can only book a trip FROM UK ie single to France or return to and from France.
> 
> Enjoy - Gordon
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, we've had to make a return booking even though we will only be using the return portion of the journey as our outward journey is via Harwich - Esbjerg.
> 
> However at the weekend I was talking to my brother who has said to be carefull as if the outward journey (Folkstone - Calais) is not activated, it may invalidate the return journey.
> 
> Has anyone ever come across this. ?
Click to expand...

As a result of not getting answers to my post above I have telephoned Eurotunnel this morning and was been that when making a retuirn booking Folketstone - Calais & Calais Folkestone you MUST travel out to Calais first. If you don't, the ticket will not be activated and the return ticket will be invalidated.

I was aware that the journey must start in the UK. but I misguided thought that would only mean you had to pay for both outbound and inbound journey's

So it looks lke we've wasted a load of Tesco vouchers and now we'll be returning via Hook de Holland- Harwich


----------



## Bill_OR

Zozzer,
I'm not surprised at this outcome. It's exactly what happens with airlines too - if you don't use the outbound flight then the ticket is cancelled.
Oh well - it could have been worse, it wasn't cash!
Bill


----------



## Zozzer

Bill_OR said:


> Zozzer,
> I'm not surprised at this outcome. It's exactly what happens with airlines too - if you don't use the outbound flight then the ticket is cancelled.
> Oh well - it could have been worse, it wasn't cash!
> Bill


It could have been even worse, had I not had conversation with my brother I would have turned up at Calais and would been asked for cash.

But forewarned I can now make alternative arrangements and equally as important pass the information on to the rest of our little community so others don't make the same mistake.


----------



## Zebedee

Zozzer said:


> . . . equally as important pass the information on to the rest of our little community so others don't make the same mistake.


Appreciated by me, and many others I expect.

Thanks Zozzer. 

Dave


----------



## Bob45

I could not travel on one occasion on the Tunnel, so I contacted Tesco and I got my "vouchers" back - if you see what I mean.
Give the voucher people a call.

Bob


----------



## Zozzer

Bob45 said:


> I could not travel on one occasion on the Tunnel, so I contacted Tesco and I got my "vouchers" back - if you see what I mean.
> Give the voucher people a call.
> 
> Bob


Thanks for the tip Bob.

I telephoned Tesco Vouchers who in turn told me to contact Eurotunnel
who into said there was nothing they could do. But suggested I complain to [email protected] who will look into our compaint.


----------



## Zozzer

I've had a reply from Eurotunnel regarding my complaint and basically they are saying the Eurotunnel tickets are sold on a non refundable basis and this also applies to Tesco vouchers used to pay for Eurotunnel tickets.

But what they have said is that the tickets remains valid for 12 months from the date of purchase (26th Oct 2011). So I can ammend the date of travel providing I do so before the date of the original booking in May 2012.

Looks like a little trip in September is on the cards.


----------



## Stanner

Zozzer said:


> I've had a reply from Eurotunnel regarding my complaint and basically they are saying the Eurotunnel tickets are sold on a non refundable basis and this also applies to Tesco vouchers used to pay for Eurotunnel tickets.
> 
> But what they have said is that the tickets remains valid for 12 months from the date of purchase (26th Oct 2011). So I can ammend the date of travel providing I do so before the date of the original booking in May 2012.
> 
> Looks like a little trip in September is on the cards.


I would however amend the dates BEFORE the original crossing date just in case the ticket just gets cancelled as a "no show" anyway.

And yes "No out = No return" is absolutely the standard practice with airlines and (so far as I know) always has been.


----------



## Sgt411

I regularly use Tesco Vouchers on Euro Tunnel and, on occasions, have had to amend the booking without any problem or financial penalty. Just make sure, as Stanner says, you make the amendment before the date of the original crossing. You can then re-book a new crossing up to 12 months from the date of the original purchase. i.e. if you purchased your original crossing on the 26th Oct 2011, you will be allowed to make an amendment providing you return by the 25th Oct 2012. Hope that makes sense.
Keith


----------



## Zozzer

Sgt411 said:


> I regularly use Tesco Vouchers on Euro Tunnel and, on occasions, have had to amend the booking without any problem or financial penalty. Just make sure, as Stanner says, you make the amendment before the date of the original crossing. You can then re-book a new crossing up to 12 months from the date of the original purchase. i.e. if you purchased your original crossing on the 26th Oct 2011, you will be allowed to make an amendment providing you return by the 25th Oct 2012. Hope that makes sense.
> Keith


Perfectly Keith, I just wish we had realised we had to phyiscally take the outward journey as opposed to just paying for it. We could have saved the Tesco vouchers to use in 2013. Anyway it's allsorted now, we are travelling back via Hook of Holland - Harwich and quite looking forward to travellin on the worlds largest ferry Stena Hollandica.


----------



## SilverF1

Eurotunnel terms and conditions re not completing the outward journey HERE

Halfway down the page, Para.1.1, standard fares.


----------



## teemyob

*Chrsitmas*



Zozzer said:


> H1-GBV said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can use them for 6 months from the issue date, to book a trip upto 12 months from the booking date.
> 
> Remember, you can only book a trip FROM UK ie single to France or return to and from France.
> 
> Enjoy - Gordon
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, we've had to make a return booking even though we will only be using the return portion of the journey as our outward journey is via Harwich - Esbjerg.
> 
> However at the weekend I was talking to my brother who has said to be carefull as if the outward journey (Folkstone - Calais) is not activated, it may invalidate the return journey.
> 
> Has anyone ever come across this. ?
Click to expand...

Happened to us 2 years ago. The country ground to a halt because of a bit of snow and ice. Eurotunnel and Eurostar had major problems.

So I could not even be bothered trying to turn up at Eurotunnel and instead booked a one way crossing with Brittany Ferries.

When we came back, we arrived at Eurotunnel to cross back and went to the manned booth. A Nasty French operator told us with a resounding French "NO" that we could not cross unless we paid.
I refused to pay or move and blocked the lane. We argued for ages and in the end after lots of intercom discussions and people coming to complain from behind, we were allowed to cross.

I have just had another problem with Eurotunnel.

I rang, booked a chosen day and time, price agreed, Booking Ref given.

Went to work, realised I had forgotten to bring the vouchers out to post them. I rang Mrs. TM and asked her to post them, telling her where the details of the booking were.

Mrs. TM could not find the booking ref and time. She rang Eurotunnel instead of me who also could not trace the booking. So Mrs. TM made another more expensive booking and sent the vouchers off.

When I came home I saw what Mrs TM had done. She had booked a crossing 4 hours later. But the reason Eurotunnel could not find the booking is because Mrs TM had been looking at the day after.

Eventually I received an email confirming Eurotunnel had received the vouchers and allocated them to Mrs. TM's booking.

So.................

I rang Eurotunnel to get them to revert back to the original booking. What a performance, you would think I was asking for round triangles. Eventually they gave in and moved the booking. But I had to pay another additional fee.

Fed up of Eurotunnel. I am not even that keen on the crossing. It is just convenient.

Next time, I am going to book with P&O and save the Tesco deals for something else. Stena maybe.

TM


----------

